# Quick question about choke



## PeteNerd (May 17, 2006)

So last night in my jui jitsu class, my partner was a bit overzealous and threw on a choke super hard.  I tapped, but he threw it on fast and hard.  Now the right side of my throat hurts, like a sore throat.  It hurts when I swallow and I can feel pain in my ear too.  It's not terrible pain, it's just like sore throat basically.  Any suggestions on what I might be able to do to help alleviate the pain?

Pete


----------



## Andrew Green (May 17, 2006)

Wait a few days, it will pass.  Also inform your partner about safe training practices  

Chokes shouldn't hurt, but they will put you too sleep.  If it's hurting it's because he is putting pressure on the throat, which hurts, but will take a lot longer to put you to sleep. It can also damage the throat, which in minor cases leaves you with a sore throat.  Taken to the point of putting you out and you might need the tube in the throat thing due to swelling


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 17, 2006)

PeteNerd said:
			
		

> So last night in my jui jitsu class, my partner was a bit overzealous and threw on a choke super hard. I tapped, but he threw it on fast and hard. Now the right side of my throat hurts, like a sore throat. It hurts when I swallow and I can feel pain in my ear too. It's not terrible pain, it's just like sore throat basically. Any suggestions on what I might be able to do to help alleviate the pain?
> 
> Pete


 
Sounds like you bruised your throat.   Drink ice water for a couple of days.  If it doesn't get better in several days, think about talking to a doctor.  And tell your training partner to mellow out a little.


----------



## fightingfat (May 17, 2006)

I've had this, it's like the rings of the trachea are bruised and it hurts like heck! Nothing you can do but grin and bear it methinks. It will pass after a while.


----------

